# Absolutely Fantastic !!!!!!



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

*..*

..


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks but now stop with my right arm not functioning. I'm breaking my left arm trying to pat myself on the back.  We do have some of the finest turners here on the forum. They a lot better then I. But like everything still learning hope to get as good as some here.


----------

